# what species is this



## jaybee337 (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Tdawg1978 (Jan 12, 2010)

not sure. looks like saltwater fish.


----------



## mtmichaelson (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like a Pseudotropheus Acei. Great fish!!! I have 3 in my Mbuna tank.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

mtmichaelson said:


> Looks like a Pseudotropheus Acei. Great fish!!! I have 3 in my Mbuna tank.


I believe he is correct:


----------

